
Ask HN: Why isn't internet streaming as smooth an experience as watching TV? - winteriscoming
Consider this question to be from someone who doesn&#x27;t really know how television broadcasting works.<p>Whenever someone brings up streaming or even download of content over internet for things like movies or sports or any other program, the first thing that comes to mind is - oh, this could mean slow, buffered viewing experience or even something that might exceed my internet usage limit.<p>However, when it comes to television, I obviously don&#x27;t worry about these lags in buffering or even bandwidth issues affecting the viewing experience. And televisions and the tecgnology behind it has been around for a long time.<p>So, what I am curious about is, in terms of technology, what is it that makes even live events on telivision be a pleasant viewing experience compared to internet streaming and why isn&#x27;t (can&#x27;t?) it be used&#x2F;replicated for internet streaming? Same with the bandwith limits.
======
wmf
Traditional linear TV has very expensive reserved bandwidth for each channel.
The Internet doesn't support bandwidth reservation because it would probably
be so expensive that no one would use it.

